# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Hente navn fra annet ark uten duplikater

## jankar86

Jeg er helt fersk på excel, og sitter å pusler med et lite ark, jeg ønsker å hente navnene fra et ark til et annet, feks kolonne A i ark A har mange navn nedover, og mange av de er gjentagende. jeg ønsker å hente de inn i ark 2, men kun navnene èn gang og heller antallet de er på listen i kolonnen ved siden av. noen tips?

----------


## JeteMc

I believe that I understand what you want to do with the names but not with the numbers.
As to producing a list of distinct names on Sheet2, you could use: =IFERROR(INDEX(Sheet1!A$2:A$10,MATCH(0,INDEX(COUNTIF(A$1:A1,Sheet1!A$2:A$10),,),)),"")
As to the numbers, please manually put the numbers you would want to see on Sheet2 and attach the file to your response utilizing the instructions in the banner (HOW TO ATTACH YOUR SAMPLE WORKBOOK) at the top of the page.
Let us know if you have any questions.

Translation to Norwegian (I hope): Jeg tror jeg forstår hva du vil gjøre med navnene, men ikke med tallene.
Når det gjelder å lage en liste over distinkte navn på Ark2, kan du bruke: =IFERROR(INDEX(Sheet1!A$2:A$10,MATCH(0,INDEX(COUNTIF(A$1:A1,Sheet1!A$2:A$10),,),)),"")
Når det gjelder tallene, kan du manuelt legge inn tallene du vil se på Ark2 og legge ved filen i svaret ditt ved hjelp av instruksjonene i banneret (HVORDAN DU LEGGER VED EKSEMPELARBEIDSBOKEN) øverst på siden.
Gi oss beskjed hvis du har spørsmål.

----------

